
How many of you are doing Facebook app only ala LendingClub? - keiretsu

======
jward
I'm hacking away as we speak. I'm taking the root of what I applied to YC with
and trimming it down a lot. Mostly I just want to learn the API and I think
that being able to link into an existing social framework provides great
benefits. There is a definite trade off when it comes to doing something
solely for Facebook and I'll be interested to see if it pays off.

At my current rate I should have a beta that people can try out in two or
three days. I'll post something here to get feedback, comments, and hopefully
users when that happens :)

------
keiretsu
How many of you are doing a startup for Facebook users only?

